# Mag pakasal na tayo...



## MickyS

I'm going to take a stab at the translation.  Please be so kind as to correct me where I have erred.

Gusto na kita makasama.  Mag pakasal na tayo.  Sabik na ako sayo.

I want to be with you.  Let's get married.  I have a deep longing for you.

Thanks...

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

Your translation is correct.

Just a slight correction on the original text: Gusto na kitang makasama.


----------



## MickyS

Thank you very much, DotterKat.  I appreciate your continuing assistance.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

"Sabik na sabik na ako sa iyo." would mean a more intense longing!  Magpakasal is one word.


----------

